# Clausing 8530 mill in Pescadero, CA (San Mateo County)



## Aaron_W (Oct 13, 2019)

These don't seem to pop up much in California. Includes a vise, rotary table and some tooling for $2500. That seems to be the going price for these out here even without any tooling. These are nice small-ish mills for those without a lot of room. I'd be looking at it myself if I didn't already have an 8520.

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/tls/d/montara-clausing-8530-vertical-mill/6997126929.html


----------



## Richard King 2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks like a nice machine and nice is good and cheap for a good machine made in American compared to the Chinese machines that will cost at least that with no tooling


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 13, 2019)

Wow, just up the highway from where I plan on moving, too bad it'll be a while before I'm in the market.
Awfully pretty though....


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 14, 2019)

And it is gone  !!!


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 14, 2019)

Norseman C.B. said:


> And it is gone  !!!



Yeah, this is the 3rd I've seen since I got mine early last year. All 3 listed for $2500 and all gone within 2-4 days of the listing. One had a DRO but no vise or tooling, one had power feed and a vise, with no tooling, and this one had a decent amount of tooling and was an 8530 which is sort of the deluxe version so a little more desirable.


----------

